# Rotating a Skewb 90 degrees clockwise without doing a y rotation



## NewCuber000 (Jan 8, 2019)

Is it possible to rotate a Skewb 90 degrees clockwise without doing an actual y rotation to the cube? As in, actually performing moves on the cube that will shift every move clockwise? I'm working on a project, and it would be useful to have an algorithm that does this. 

Thanks!


----------



## Keroma12 (Jan 8, 2019)

The 8 corners are in two groups of 4 (which is easy to see if you take it apart). Adjacent corners are in opposite groups. Any move keeps all the corners within their own group (leaves 4 alone, twists 1 in place, and cycles the remaining 3 within a group), and hence so does any sequence of moves. But a y rotation swaps the group of all corners. So it should be impossible.
Hopefully there's no mistake here.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Jan 8, 2019)

Ah, that makes perfect sense, thanks. I was wondering why I could do an 180 degree rotation but not a 90 degree rotation. I guess I'll just have to find another way.


----------

